# Kann .jar nicht ausführen - main class not found



## Pille (10. Apr 2008)

Hi,
Ich arbeite mit eclipse und java. Wenn ich mein Programm aus eclipse heraus starte, dann geht das auch ohne Probleme. Wenn ich es als jar Archiv exportiere und dann starten will komm diese Fehlermeldung:

```
java test.jar
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: test/jar
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: test.jar
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:221)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:209)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:324)
        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:294)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:269)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:337)
Error: Could not find the main class.
Error: A JNI error has occurred, please check your installation and try again
```
Die Fehlermeldung ist mir unverständlich da ich eine main() Funktion habe:

```
public class mainClass
{	
	public static void main(String[] args) 
	{
               /* Inhalt */
	}
}
```
Ne Idee?
Danke!


----------



## Wildcard (10. Apr 2008)

java -jar test.jar


----------



## Pille (10. Apr 2008)

```
Error: Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from
test.jar
Error: A fatal exception has occurred. Program will exit.
```


----------



## Wildcard (10. Apr 2008)

Dein Manifest stimmt nicht.


----------



## Pille (10. Apr 2008)

Manifest.mf:

```
Manifest-Version: 1.0

Sealed: true

Main-Class: mainClass
```

konsole:

```
java -jar test.jar
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/media/opengl/GLCanvas
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: javax.media.opengl.GLCanvas
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:221)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:209)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:324)
        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:294)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:269)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:337)
Error: Could not find the main class.
Error: A JNI error has occurred, please check your installation and try again
```


----------



## @x.l (10. Apr 2008)

Er findet die Klasse GLCanvas nicht, die bzw. das Paket musst du bei deiner Jar mitliefern.


----------



## Guest (10. Apr 2008)

wenn ich nun wüsste, wie ich die bei eclipse einbinde... goolge hilft da auch nicht viel -.-


----------

